# Snow @ Jay- It ain't over yet!



## Huck_It_Baby (May 24, 2013)

Potential snow at Jay this weekend!

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/skiing-riding/the-mountain/weather-from-the-hill


----------



## mlctvt (May 24, 2013)

I just got an automated snow alert for Mount Snow too. 13 CM of snow forecast for Sat afternoon and evening.   and next week it could be in the 80s.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 24, 2013)

NOAA forecast for Burke:
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=44.57188260255312&lon=-71.89521789550781
I get 4-9" 
Unfortunately, that isn't good for the downhill skateboard race they were supposed to have on the toll road this weekend from the summit down to the pavilion.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (May 25, 2013)

Yeah I see NOAA showing snow all over the Greens and ADK starting this morning. Might be time for a hike up Mansfield today!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 25, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Yeah I see NOAA showing snow all over the Greens and ADK starting this morning. Might be time for a hike up Mansfield today!



Catskills of NY to.


----------



## WWF-VT (May 25, 2013)

Mt Ellen is currently coated in snow above 2500 ft elevation.


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2013)

I've currently got 36 windy degrees with a 50/50 mix of rain + snow outside my window at Mount Snow (i'm at about 2200 feet) - nothing sticking down low, and the top 1/2 of the mountain is totally socked into the clouds so I can't tell if its sticking above say 3000 ft now

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (May 26, 2013)

I hiked up Hellbrook yesterday to check out the snow. I've been pretty sick all week and wasn't feeling too good so I only went up to about 3,200-3,400ft or so. There was at least 6 inches on the ground where I turned around. I'm sure the summit was 12+.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 27, 2013)

Jay had at least a 10-12" at the top of the Flyer yesterday. At least 6-8" down to 2500, and dusting to 6" from the the first tram tower up.


----------



## WWF-VT (May 28, 2013)

Cell phone pic of Mt Ellen on Monday morning.   I saw a few hikers with skis/board heading up.  I am not sure what the snowfall total was at the summit.


----------

